# help to a new memberr :)



## sapikest (Jul 23, 2008)

hey guys 
i just bought a cockatiel 2-3 weeks ago and its little over 1 year old (the guy said)...hes starting to get used to me..so far he just started eating from my hand  but still wouldnt climb up my hand  and when i let him out of hes cage he just flies around crazy and hits a wall and falls ooff somewhere  pls help me to train him..i also renamed him so hes trying to get used to hes new name also...when i try to hold him or get any where near him with an empty hand he runs away  when i try to give him something from out side of the cage (sunflower seeds) he still runs away he wont try to get it  
*IMPORTANT QUESTION: IT BEEN 3 WEEKS AND I STILL DIDNT GIVE HIM BATH WHAT SHOULD I DO??*
please help


----------



## Plukie (Aug 26, 2007)

First of all, welcome to TC. Easy question first....don't worry about a bath, I've got a dirty little boy that doesn't like baths. Some do, some don't. As for your hands, what I would do is just sit quietly with him in his cage, then slowly and quietly talking to him all the time, put your hand in his cage. Don't try to pick him up or touch him, let him get used to your hand just being there, then after a little while you could gradually move towards him and see what happens, he might step up or he might just let you touch him, but whatever you do, it has to be slowly and quietly, talking quietly to him all the time. Reassure him, it is all very new to him, he has been brought to a strange place, in a strange cage with a strange person trying to catch him. He needs to gain your trust and you need to gain his. It might take a week or two of just talking quietly and letting him know that you aren't going to hurt him, just put your hand slowly in the cage and let him jump onto it if he wants to. Hope this helps, just keep shouting if you need more help.


----------



## Sophia (Aug 11, 2007)

My Earl is another one to join the dirty birdy group, he will just go to the bowl of water and drink from it but not have a bath!!  As for the training...

-Don't be scared or tense around him because he will sense it and be nervous.
-Talk in a calm and reassuring voice.
-Move slowly and don't make sudden movements that might scare him.
-And most of all think in a positive way because you will do it in the end!

Good Luck!


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

As far as baths like the others said some don't like them have you tried getting an empty clean water bottle and spraying him with warm water some tiels like to be misted instead of actually taking bath's.


----------



## sapikest (Jul 23, 2008)

ok so far last night i mist with a empty and clean spray bottle..he didnt mind it he actuallt put hes wings up and let me spray under hes wings  i guess he does like to bath  thanks for your comments


----------



## Tike2 (Jun 16, 2008)

Hi, welcome to the forum... you will find lots of good help here... I also got my first tiel about 6 wks ago and he was a year old... it takes lots of time and patience... and more patience.... I have finally gained Tikis trust so he rides on my shoulder now... I left him in the cage the first wk I had him to let him get use to my dogs and myself... then I started letting him out and used a small perch to get him to step up... I also used and still use a small piece of millet as a reward for doing what I wanted him to do... he is a little gem... it just takes time....


----------



## sapikest (Jul 23, 2008)

another question guys...my bird does not step up!! when i try to get near him with a pencil or stick he runs away  do you guys think it'll be easier if i get hes wings clipped??


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

He will still run away even if his wings are clipped. Getting his wings clipped will help when he is ready to come outside of the cage, then he will not fly into anything and hurt himself before he learns the lay out of his new home. I would take it slow and talk to him and not force your hand near him. He will come around it just takes time, lots of time


----------

